# 2002 Audi S3 GT2871R from South Africa



## Kuvi-GTi (Dec 27, 2012)

Not really new to the forum. Have been on the Vortex for a while now in the VW section as I had previously owned a Golf 4 GTi (exec) AUQ. 

Anyways after owning and 8P S3 and selling it last year, I still wanted to get myself another S3 and came across this one for sale and couldnt say no. 

Just some spec: 

Motor 

1.8T 20V AMK 
165 000km on the clocks 
GT2871R .84 housing 
76mm DP and exhaust 
Siemens Deka 630cc injectors @ 3 bar 
Inline Bosch 190LPH Fuel Pump 
Tial F38 Wastegate with screamer pipe 
Honda S2000 filter 
Catch Can 
FMIC 
Powerflex dogbone 
Custom Map with No-Lift-Shift 
201 wkw and 334nm @ 1.2 bar boost. Done at KAR Kempton. 

Interior 

Stock Leather Recaro Seats 
Piano Black trims 
fire extinguisher in the boot 

Exterior 

AP Coilovers 
OEM Audi TT Turbines 18" 9J 5x112 
New Dunlop SP 6060 225/40/18 all round 
Custom 30mm adapters rear and 25mm front 

Pics below: 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Comments welcome


----------

